# What kind of wine will go with this



## scotty (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 15, 2008)

Try a nice breakfast wine...


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2008)

Only wines that are in my cellar so bring it on over and we'll open a bottle!


----------



## scotty (Nov 15, 2008)

I knew i could count on you folks for good information


----------

